# Open Office-Pas de son en ouvrant fichier PPS



## HOOKER (27 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous

Je reçois souvent des  fichiers pps (diapos avec sons)  .Il s'ouvre bien avec Open Office mais je dois cliquer sur diaporama et faire avancer les diapos clic par clic et surtout impossible d'avoir la bande son.
Venant de Windows XP et faisant mes premiers pas avec MAC, je suis un peu perdu.
Un petit conseil sera le bienvenu.
Merci
Hooker


----------



## lefevre.j (10 Février 2010)

Sur iMac 2.4 Ghz Intel core 2 duo 10.5.8 je n'ai pas de problème de son.
Par contre avec un MacBook pro(2.26 Ghz Intel core 2 duo 10.5.8) je n'obtient pas le son.
Pourquoi?
Merci


----------



## HOOKER (11 Février 2010)

lefevre.j a dit:


> Sur iMac 2.4 Ghz Intel core 2 duo 10.5.8 je n'ai pas de problème de son.
> Par contre avec un MacBook pro(2.26 Ghz Intel core 2 duo 10.5.8) je n'obtient pas le son.
> Pourquoi?
> Merci


Donc je ne suis pas du tout seul, j'ai un MacBook Pro 2,53 Ghz duo,10.6.2 tout neuf .Je ne sais pas si le problème est lié à OpenOffice ou au Mac.
La Hot line me renvoit vers Open !!Mais je ne trouve rien sur Aide concernant cette particularité.
Cordialement
Hooker


----------

